# Safety Goggles



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I have been doing a bit more sanding lately, and have noticed my eyes are not completely happy with the change. I always wear safety glasses, but I was thinking about getting a pair of goggles to keep out more of the airborne dust. 
Do any of you have experience/recommendations for goggles? I have nightmares about the awful goggles from science class that are uncomfortable and leave a red ring around your face with hair tangled in the elastic cord. Are there better options?
Thanks for your input
MrsN


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Are you using any sort of dust collection while you're doing the sanding? I'm assuming you're also wearing some sort of dust mask as well? If you were to use some sort of dust collector, that would help both your eyes and lungs, plus keep your work area cleaner overall.

Is it hand sanding, power sanding, or both? Even a shop vacuum with a HEPA filter is a good place to start if you're not using one right now.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I looked at several of the full-face positive pressure systems, and eventually settled on a set of goggles from my local paintball store. They've got a small battery powered fan that feeds through a foam filter that looks about as good as the Trend face shield, are much better optically than the cheap hardware store goggles, and fit fairly well.

When I wear a respirator under them it's a little snug, but not too bad. I'm not a turner, though, and a big portion of my motivation for goggles rather than the full-on system was that I use 'em crawling around under the house too. if I used a lathe I'd be looking at the Trend system or even the 3M system (the Triton system curves in two dimensions, which makes it harder to put a sheet of sacrificial plastic over it).


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Dan - Just wondering if the paintball mask meet the ANSI Z87.1 standard that all safety glasses should meet?


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes (and from a general feel standpoint seem quite a bit sturdier than the standard department store goggles), but that's a great reminder that you should verify that the goggles claim Z87.1 compliance!


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

*Uvex Flex Seal Goggles*

They are my favorite goggles.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree with Steven. I've had mine for quite a while and they're great. They keep the dust out and feel very light and comfortable on my face.

Don't pull the strap very tight, just snug, and you won't have all the high school lab marks.

And if you LIGHTLY wipe down the outside lense from time to time with a dryer sheet, sanding dust won't adhere to it and fuzz up your visibility. When the dust starts to adhere, just give it another wipe.

Good luck. Cheers!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Have you tried any drops in your eyes? the dust might be just enough to give you 'dry eye".


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Dave, great tip regarding using the dryer sheet to keep static electricity down so the dust isn't attracted to the lens.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Dan - Can you let us know what make and model you have? You got me thinking about the paintball masks. I tried to look at them but there are so many models.

Steve - Where did you get your goggles?


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Do you all prefer the neoprene, or fabric headband on the Uvex goggles? I see those 2-styles of headbands on Amazon.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll see if I can find an identifier on them. I just went in to my local paintball store and said "I need something ANSI rated that gives me powered filtered air", described what I was doing (crawling around under the house installing fiberglass insulation… yuck) and that's what they gave me.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Dust collection system. Your home vacuum should do the trick or a Shop Vac. If you do any amount of sanding and woodworking, go with a SV.


----------



## NewfieDan (Feb 24, 2011)

There are numerous safety "goggles" available. In addition to being an electriciam I ma also a safety advosor to some of the large mega projects here in Canada.

We use something called "fectoggles" this is a generic term which is essentially a pair of convetional safety glaases the have closed cell foam arounf the frames. The foam keeps out fine dust and debris very effectively without having to wear the older style goggles you mentioned. There are numerous styles available. They can be as stylish as you wish but still provide adequate protection from the fine dust caused by sanding. You may also notice that even with these glasses you find dust getting in your eyes.

This is usually caused by taking the glasses off. There is a small lip on top of the glasses that holds dust. Most people just slip the glasses up and off the head up in an upwar and slightly backward motion. This causes the dust to fall off the lip and into the eyes. The best way to remove them is to tilt them forward and then pull them off. This will allow loose dust to fall harmelssly down in front of the glasses.

respiratory protection should also be used when sanding. Repeated exposure to the fine dust can cause a person to become sensitized to the dust. Some dust contains oils and resins naturally found in wood that can be detrimental to your health. Cedar is one of the worst as an example. Sanding is not the only cause of this dust, butt it does produce the vast majority of it.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

If your eyes are bothering you your lungs are probably suffering also. Start by addressing the air quality problem.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

I have built a couple of down draft sanding tables and hooked them to the dust collector. This keeps almost all dust from even getting in the air. Here is link to free plans from Rockler site to build a down draft box. The DD panels are a little pricey (really work well though) but, you can actually start off using some perforated 1/4" hardboard.

http://www.rockler.com/images/Down_Draft_Ezplan.pdf

I wear safety glasses always but, do not like goggles and use them only when absolutely needed.

Good Luck!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I just bought ten of the uvex ones as I have 2 workshops I have been reading about them and decided to go for it and they are much better than the glasses which are inferior to these in everyway Alistair


----------

